# Night Owl Night Vision Monocular



## deerjackie (Jul 27, 2012)

I recently acquired a night owl nocx5m night vision monocular on a package deal and was wondering if any of you have used one of these?I really do not have use for this but had to buy to get the rest of the package,it is in mint condition and everything looks green through it and i can tell it could stand a new battery .Anyone out there had any experience with night owl optics Thanks


----------



## greendohn (Jul 27, 2012)

I've had one for several years. It is a hand held unit,"1st generation",and works okay out to about 75 yards max.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 27, 2012)

Never owned a Night Owl, but I do have night vision. There is always a use for it. :msp_wink:


----------

